

Hacking, as performed by an Orangutan - demallien
http://www.news.com.au/story/0,27574,25456799-2,00.html

======
electromagnetic
"The alarm was raised by a member of the public about 11am."

As an electrician, who has installed several security systems... why wasn't
the electric fence tied into an alarm system? It's not that hard, farmers even
have it installed in case their fence gets knocked down by a falling tree
branch. The last thing you want is a herd of cows or horses loose. You'd think
the last thing a zoo would want is an escapee oranguatan, but obviously they
don't care the few hundred dollars it would cost to secure an exhibit that
probably cost over a hundred thousand dollars.

------
buugs
Severe proof that the animals are not given enough mental stimulation in a
zoo.

~~~
MaysonL
Yes - my first reaction was "Why don't they give her something interesting to
do?".

~~~
pookleblinky
Well, we know that many primates in the zoo are addicted to nicotine. Perhaps
the nanny-state zoo administrators forced her to quit cold turkey "for her own
good."

I'd McGuyver an escape attempt myself if my boss put an electric fence between
me and a pack of smokes.

